# Dorico Playback Timing Oddness



## liquidlino (Dec 10, 2022)

Next question. So - this is a simple piano sketch. Notation and midi shows all the notes grid aligned. So why does it playback so un-tidily? Particularly the start of Bar 4. Dorico Elements 4.3, with VSL Synchron Piano D Lite.


View attachment 2022-12-22 Dorico Playback odd timing.mp4


----------



## ptram (Dec 10, 2022)

Maybe it's due to Dorico humanization.

Paolo


----------



## ed buller (Dec 10, 2022)

How did you enter the notes ? Try selecting all and going to the PLAY page select "reset playback overrides" under the play heading. 

Best

e


----------



## liquidlino (Dec 10, 2022)

ptram said:


> Maybe it's due to Dorico humanization.
> 
> Paolo


Hmm, a good thought. So I just checked, it's using the default expression map for playback. And I've gone in and set the override to 0% humanization for init and base. But it's still doing it.


----------



## liquidlino (Dec 10, 2022)

ed buller said:


> How did you enter the notes ? Try selecting all and going to the PLAY page select "reset playback overrides" under the play heading.
> 
> Best
> 
> e


Aha! Winner winner chicken dinner. I played in the melody and bass notes, and then added the harmony notes through typing. Got it, so it remembers performance details, but doesn't show them in the midi editor... interesting approach... Anyway, this has fixed it, thanks!


----------



## ed buller (Dec 10, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Aha! Winner winner chicken dinner. I played in the melody and bass notes, and then added the harmony notes through typing. Got it, so it remembers performance details, but doesn't show them in the midi editor... interesting approach... Anyway, this has fixed it, thanks!


Yes it's odd. If you play it in it will quantize appearance but not the notes !

best

e


----------



## zolhof (Dec 10, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> so it remembers performance details, but doesn't show them in the midi editor


It actually does, you have to click the "Played Durations" button:

View attachment d_durations.mp4


These are all 16th notes, and while Dorico detected and notated them perfectly, my playing wasn't quantized. This also applies to notes that you input by typing, so it's possible to tweak and humanize the MIDI parts, while keeping a tidy score. And that's the magic of Dorico for me. 

You can change the recording settings on Preferences/Play to adjust the input latency compensation, MIDI quantization, among other "auto-detect" options.


----------



## liquidlino (Dec 10, 2022)

zolhof said:


> It actually does, you have to click the "Played Durations" button:
> 
> View attachment d_durations.mp4
> 
> ...


Fantastic! That is great info... and yes, that makes so much sense - how many times have I gotten frustrated that editing the midi in my DAW messes with the notation view. So its great to have them somewhat uncoupled.


----------

